# HR10-250 internal temp too high and shut down?



## giantsfan (Aug 13, 2004)

Last night the picture started freezing and a black box would appear intermittently on the screen. This morning I got nothing so I reboot. After the welcome, powering up screen, I hear the unit shutting down and I get a message with a sun saying "The internal temperature was too high. The DVR has been shut down to avoid damage to the hardware".

This unit is not hot at all. I have had it unplugged for many hours now and I still get the same message when powering up.

Is this unit dead? Will I ever be able to access the programs on the list again (if no, my family will freak!)

Anyway, just got off the phone with retention. Got the $19.95 shipping deal. HR20 should be here in 2 business days with a new dish install set for Tuesday. My family was dead set against losing TIVO, didn't care about the new HD channels, but now I had no choice. We need to watch football this Sunday.

Any insight for this problem is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Well documented problem with earlier generation HR10-250's.

Sometimes not using HDMI will fix it, other times a repair must be done.

It's been a while since the name of the company was posted, but I'm sure someone will chime in who knows.
It's been reported they do good work, quickly and affordable.


phox


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

One of mine did the same thing right before it was replaced with a brand new HR20.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

When we were having this problem earlier this year, we replaced the power supply. We got the replacement part from Weaknees It's a fairly simple repair (if you're used to working around computers/electronics) Our TiVo has been working great ever since.

HTH,
Tracey


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

phox_mulder said:


> Well documented problem with earlier generation HR10-250's.
> 
> Sometimes not using HDMI will fix it, other times a repair must be done.
> 
> ...


The company is CCS Corparation check them out here


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

I would assume there are functioning HR10's out there for sale at low prices. Why bother getting yours fixed? Something like 40,000 DTivos are getting turned off each month. Some of them have to be HR10's.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Here's yet another story:

I bought a 3rd HR10 a year ago (actually, I paid $238 which DTV credited me $300 for, so they actually bought it). It was a demo from CC. The HDMI didn't work, but I didn't care, just happy to have probably the last HR10 on anyone's shelf.

Today I came home to a blinking clock. Uh-oh, that's never good. Apparent power bump about 10:30 AM, if my math is right. My other 2 HR10's were busily recording, but the new one would not power up. I pulled the power cord and repowered, and got the BSOD. Hmmm. I never used HDMI on this one, so WTF? Unpowered it for 5 minutes, and powered it back up. BSOD x 2. Unpowered it for 15 minutes. BSOD x 3.

OK, one last try. I pulled the power, researched the problem here, contemplated reseating the HDMI, cursed Steve Jobs for not having the foresight to buy Tivo and put it in the Mac OS, considered ordering a PS from Weaknees, actually even considered a HR20 (now that's real insanity for me).

After a half hour, I powered it up one more time before cracking the case. Cold as a cucumber, fan blowing just fine, etc. "almost there..." (tap tap tap), then, miracle of miracles, it started working. Now it seems to work fine. But, is it living on borrowed time?

How long does it take Weaknees to send a PS? I might just go ahead and get one for a shelf spare, since I have 3 aging HR10s that I would like to nurse along until 2010.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Gee, I wonder how the OP made out?


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> Gee, I wonder how the OP made out?


So ask him already. I'm surprised you have time to worry about anything other than the 12+ posts a day that you average.

What's the point of this one? The OP asked specifically for insights, which is exactly what everyone other than you contributed.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

TyroneShoes said:


> So ask him already. I'm surprised you have time to worry about anything other than the 12+ posts a day that you average.
> 
> What's the point of this one? The OP asked specifically for insights, which is exactly what everyone other than you contributed.


The point is that too many times a thread is started with no response from the OP. This is a problem for others that may do a search and find a possibly deadend thread. 

I asked the question on 10/19 and you happened to find this thread to berate me? sheesh.


----------



## sky-chicken (Dec 1, 2004)

I used the slicer to upgrade from 6.3a to 6.3d but somehow after a
couple weeks the system upgraded to 6.4 and "hell freezes over"
The 10-250 keeps looking up with a yellow picture showing that the
temperature is too high and system has to shut down (no reboot) what
is new.
I downgrade yesterday to 6.3d with the cake but now it is even worse.
(Can not keep it up more than 5 minutes - the 10-250 of course )
With the same picture. I almost think that with the 6.4 upgrade
DirecTV "flashed" something on the board because this yellow/black
announcement is still there.
I checked the temperature on the unit by logging into TiVo web and I
noticed that the temp is fluctuation between 31 and 79 deg Celsius
what is impossible.
The unit is cold as ice. Any suggestions??

Sky


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Sounds like a defective temperature sensor. I'm not sure where it is in the HR10.


----------



## sky-chicken (Dec 1, 2004)

Had some email exchange with weekness.com and the think it is the power supply ?
Wonder why??


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Because the temperature sensor is part of the power supply (pretty sure.)


----------



## sky-chicken (Dec 1, 2004)

stevel said:


> Because the temperature sensor is part of the power supply (pretty sure.)


the new power supply took care off all my problems even the hdmi problem I had


----------



## jwelser (Nov 14, 2004)

stevel said:


> Because the temperature sensor is part of the power supply (pretty sure.)


Does anyone know which component on the power supply is the temperature sensor (or have schematics for the power supply?) I fixed a HR10-250 with this problem by swapping out the PS with one I bought on eBay, but now I want to try to fix the bad one.


----------

